

Investigating the Galaxy Nexus LTE Signal Issue - johno215
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5254/investigating-the-galaxy-nexus-lte-signal-issue

======
johno215
"I would not be surprised to see Google make a change to its signal strength
to bars mapping for LTE and placebo away an issue that never really existed to
begin with."

As an engineer it grates on my sanity when people compare engineering measures
(such as the number of bars) when the measures are computed with different
assumptions. It happens all the time when the technical meets the non-
technical.

